# Mira has eaten dark chocolate digestives



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Argh. Earlier this evening I found a biscuit wrapper by Mira's bed. No idea how she got them, but she has eaten around half a pack, though Scout may have managed to nab a couple of those.

They both seem fine, have spoken to the emergency vet though. She calculated the amounts and said it would be a mildly toxic level if at all, but I am watching them like a hawk. She gave me a list of symptoms to look out for, but aside from Mira seeming a bit thirstier than usual, nothing is showing as yet. She was fine at agility earlier either, I expect she wouldn't have felt up to running around if she felt ill?

They've never got hold of chocolate before, I feel awful! Really hoping everything is ok, its going to be a sleepless night


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hope all is fine xx.


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Hope all is fine xx.


I hope so too, I knowing should just keep an eye on them and react accordingly like the vet told me too, but instead I keep scaring myself with uncontrollable Googling


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Hope all ok, my nephew (only 6 year old) dropped a milk choccie digestive which Lily and Alfie very quickly shared.....I panicked too.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Try not to panic, accidents happen, just keep an eye on them. Not all dogs react in the same way and digestives don't have loads of chocolate on them.

All of my 3 have eaten chocolate in the past  by accident 
Missy and Zipper no reaction I'm sure they have a digestive system made of iron, but Lilly was constantly drinking and being sick and was showing signs of distress, she ended upon a drip.


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Try not to panic, accidents happen, just keep an eye on them. Not all dogs react in the same way and digestives don't have loads of chocolate on them.
> 
> All of my 3 have eaten chocolate in the past  by accident
> Missy and Zipper no reaction I'm sure they have a digestive system made of iron, but Lilly was constantly drinking and being sick and was showing signs of distress, she ended upon a drip.


I think it's been around 10 for 12 hours since they ate it, as it must've happened while I was at work.

If there's going to be a bad reaction, how long til it shows up? Vet said if I make it to the morning with nothing worse than a bit of diarrhoea then we should be ok, but I've read it can take up to 48 hours?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Jazmine said:


> I hope so too, I knowing should just keep an eye on them and react accordingly like the vet told me too, but instead I keep scaring myself with uncontrollable Googling


I know - Google has been my best friend and worst enemy over the past week . It's horrible watching and waiting - but sometimes it really is all you can do xx.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2013)

Hoping they're fine!

For future reference if something like this happens within an hour or two, I'd dose the dog with hydrogen peroxide and induce vomiting. Just make sure to do it OUTside. It works quickly!


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Step away from Google! You know it makes things worse, crossing fingers she will be fine, but they may have shared them between them. If she shares with her big bro.

She sleeps on the bed anyway doesn't she? I spent the night cuddling Jess when I though she had gotten to ibruprofen, perhaps she can have special snuggles so you can monitor her all night. 

Get well soon Mira, and don't do it again. look forward to tomorrows squits too


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Hoping they're fine!
> 
> For future reference if something like this happens within an hour or two, I'd dose the dog with hydrogen peroxide and induce vomiting. Just make sure to do it OUTside. It works quickly!


Thanks, I also read charcoal biscuits can help?

I think the panic has made me a little irrational, I just scolded hubby for his preference for dark chocolate as opposed to milk


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

As hard as this may sound, try to relax. The last thig you want is her picking up your stress and gettin stressed herself, this showif something which isn't actually anything to do with the incident. 

A few weeks ago Eddie ate a whole bag of thorntons chocolate covered toffees whilst being dog sat by my parents. He was sick about 4 or 5 times, and so the vet said he seemed to be doing her job himself and to just keep an eye on him. He seemed sorry for himself and so I rang back and they saw him there and then, all they could do was a syringe of active charcoal whilst there, gave me two for home and just told me to keep an eye on him as his pulse wasn't overly quick or anything. He was fine (although traumatised at the sight of the strife and charcoal  ), I however was waking him up every hour to check he was breathing, didnt sleep a wink etc etc. he was absolutely fine and would have even without the vet tbh. 

Just keep an eye on her, and try not to look at google anymore (freaked me right out!) xxx


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Amy-manycats said:


> Step away from Google! You know it makes things worse, crossing fingers she will be fine, but they may have shared them between them. If she shares with her big bro.
> 
> She sleeps on the bed anyway doesn't she? I spent the night cuddling Jess when I though she had gotten to ibruprofen, perhaps she can have special snuggles so you can monitor her all night.
> 
> Get well soon Mira, and don't do it again. look forward to tomorrows squits too


She may have let Scout have a couple. Though he is playing the innocent.

Neil is off work tomorrow so at least he will be on poop duty!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Jazmine said:


> I think it's been around 10 for 12 hours since they ate it, as it must've happened while I was at work.
> 
> If there's going to be a bad reaction, how long til it shows up? Vet said if I make it to the morning with nothing worse than a bit of diarrhoea then we should be ok, but I've read it can take up to 48 hours?


They got to chocolate on different occasions 
When lilly was poorly she was drinking excessively and vomiting within an hour or 2, but that could of been just her, we think she ate a bar of milk chocolate with nuts in.
Whereas Zipper ate a whole bar of 70% cocoa and had no reaction at all


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Jazmine said:


> Argh. Earlier this evening I found a biscuit wrapper by Mira's bed. No idea how she got them, but she has eaten around half a pack, though Scout may have managed to nab a couple of those.
> 
> They both seem fine, have spoken to the emergency vet though. She calculated the amounts and said it would be a mildly toxic level if at all, but I am watching them like a hawk. She gave me a list of symptoms to look out for, but aside from Mira seeming a bit thirstier than usual, nothing is showing as yet. She was fine at agility earlier either, I expect she wouldn't have felt up to running around if she felt ill?
> 
> They've never got hold of chocolate before, I feel awful! Really hoping everything is ok, its going to be a sleepless night


Its actually the theobromine in the chocolate that causes the toxicity.
Signs can be restlessness and being hyper, vommitting and diarrhoea, shaking,
excessive peeing, changes in heart rate usually fast heart rate and panting.

Wasnt sure of the time frame but seems to be about 2/4 hours for vomitting and diarrhoea and 12/36 hours for the more serious signs. The time is from is from a veterinary specialists so should be safe to assume accurate.

They could well be fine, but just keep a watch for signs if you see any then they may need supportive treatment so just phone them again if you are worried or see any signs begin.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Some people on here actually feed their dog chocolate... mad if you ask me! 

Hope she is okay!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Well done for ringing the vets many dont. Just the waiting game now hopefully a few sloppy poops will be the worst thing to occur!


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, we've made it through to this morning with nothing worse than some rather offensive wind. Poops are normal so far, but that could change yet!

Hopefully the worst period has passed and I can now start feeling a little mad at her for making me worry so much, she had me awake with the slightest twitch or movement. 

Thanks for the help and support, it balances out all the scaremongerers I found last night!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Jazmine said:


> Well, we've made it through to this morning with nothing worse than some rather offensive wind. Poops are normal so far, but that could change yet!
> 
> Hopefully the worst period has passed and I can now start feeling a little mad at her for making me worry so much, she had me awake with the slightest twitch or movement.
> 
> Thanks for the help and support, it balances out all the scaremongerers I found last night!


I'm sure she will be fine although just keep an eye on her.

One of my sister's collies ate about 10 Easter egg shell halves, which her daughter had unwrapped and left on a coffee table in the lounge, years ago. She wasn't even sick although they did all come out rather profusely the other end..!!


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Twiggy said:


> I'm sure she will be fine although just keep an eye on her.
> 
> One of my sister's collies ate about 10 Easter egg shell halves, which her daughter had unwrapped and left on a coffee table in the lounge, years ago. She wasn't even sick although they did all come out rather profusely the other end..!!


Mira's last theft was on Christmas day, when she managed to pinch and eat a 400g block of Stilton. Boxing day was certainly lively shall we say!

I can see how she got the cheese, it had been left up on the kitchen counter, so she must've leapt up and pulled it off, but I'm yet to figure out how she removed chocolate biscuits from a closed cupboard, and then closed the door behind her?!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Pleased all is OK .


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Jazmine said:


> Mira's last theft was on Christmas day, when she managed to pinch and eat a 400g block of Stilton. Boxing day was certainly lively shall we say!
> 
> I can see how she got the cheese, it had been left up on the kitchen counter, so she must've leapt up and pulled it off, but I'm yet to figure out how she removed chocolate biscuits from a closed cupboard, and then closed the door behind her?!


She must have an accessory ! Has no-one owned up ? Did he leave crumbs - you could get Forensics in !


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad she seems fine and there desnt appear to be any after effects.


----------

